# my holistic vet said I could give my dog human grade fish oil liquid caps, but



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

my holistic vet said I could give my dog some of my fish oil liquid caps, but mine has added vitamin d3:

Vitacost Mega EFA-D3 Omega-3 EPA & DHA Fish Oil -- 2,126 mg per serving - 240 Softgels - Vitacost

so I figured I better not until I find out how much d3 and fish oil is safe.
I assume I better get different ones.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't give anything to my dogs that have soy in it.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I can see where soy being used as a protein source in dog food, which the very cheap brands do, is bad.

But do you think the teeny tiny bit in a gel cap vitamin is enough to even be noticeable?
I was just going to puncture and squeeze it out anyways


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I wouldnt' recommend fish oil to you or your dogs - I would get a good quality salmon oil. Fish is like "meat" in dog food. You don't really know what's in there.


----------

